# 2005 Altima Low beam headlamp issues



## timinky (Jan 1, 2010)

Replaced headlamp 4 mos ago on driver side. Worked, no problems.
Now once again low beam went out. Removed, inspected, bulb dead, milky
looking. Bought new H1 lamp, installed, nothing. Low beam not working.
What next?

Tim


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check one of the following:
- Bad harness connector to the lamp. 
- No power at the harness connector.
- Bad fuse.
- Bad light switch.


----------



## timinky (Jan 1, 2010)

i took a volt meter and using DC position checked to see if power was getting to
both positive and negative terminals that attach to lamp. Was getting a reading if my
memory serves of 19-20v? Does that sound right?. Man handled connector where the
two leads originate from, appears to intact. Where would fuse be located, at interior 
fuse panel? Does each headlight have a independent fuse? FYI, high beam and turn signal are okay. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## vq30de-kev (Dec 31, 2009)

you know what on my bros 05 altima the low beam doesnt work on the driver side i figure lets go with hids and im not getting anything from that connection. the ballast and light are both working i put it to the battery and it lit right up i dont know what the problem is now he has to drive with a 6k hid on 1 said and a hallogen highbeam on 1 side it looks tacky.


----------



## blacice83 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just had this problem with my car last night! Rplaced the buld and notthin! There is a fuse box under the hood on the passenger side. if you look on the side of the lid it should say HI/ LO LH or visa versa check those fuses. You should have a 15 or 10 amp fuse blown in there somewhere.and that should fix the problem


----------



## timinky (Jan 1, 2010)

that did it for me too. Someone earlier suggested checking fuse. Bought some spare fuses. Still wondering why old lamp expired after only 4 mos. Thanks


----------



## blacice83 (Jan 20, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

timinky said:


> that did it for me too. Someone earlier suggested checking fuse. Bought some spare fuses. Still wondering why old lamp expired after only 4 mos. Thanks


If the fuse poped then you need to make sure you are connecting the ground wire securely. If it's getting a bad or no ground then that pop the fuse with a quickness.


----------



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

*similar problem..*

I have a similar problem with my 94 sentra's driver side headlamp. The high beam works fine, but the low beam does not. 

Since both hi/lo beams use the same bulb (right?) and the high beam works, it's likely the fuse, correct? 

:newbie:


----------



## bizzeek (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot...Dealership was going to charge me $99.99 for a "connector issue" and it was the fuse all along.


----------

